# Vermeer SC130 vs. Rayco RG13II vs.Huskv.SG13H



## the_Zed

First of all, I would like to say hi to all the members. I've been lurking for the past few days, and wow, what a site, hats off to the founders and it's members. It looks like I will be a regular, if time permits. 

This is the story, and I want to thank you guys in advance. I'm about to start a small grinding business in the spring on a part time basis, just to keep busy and earn some extra cash. In my neck of the woods, we have mostly poplar, pine, balsam fir, oak and birch trees. Realizing that these smaller 13hp walk behind machines can be a handfull, which one would you choose? I've narrowed it down to the three in the title. Any other tips would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stumpy66

don't get one......nasty things...get a more substantial 20-25 horse...if you are serious for a small machine....look at the alpine magnum....some love it some don't but a good option.......(there.. thats opened the thread up...)


----------



## Sbusta

I agree with stumpy66 Go bigger or get the alpine.


----------



## skwerl

Vermeer 252 as a minimum. Forget what you see in the rental shops, look at what the guys that do stumps for a living are using. The 130 is designed and marketed as a stumper for rental yards so homeowners can come rent it and work themselves to death grinding one or two stumps. The 252 (and moreso the 352) are designed for people who are going to make a living with them.


----------



## the_Zed

skwerl said:


> Vermeer 252 as a minimum. The 130 is designed and marketed as a stumper for rental yards so homeowners can come rent it and work themselves to death grinding one or two stumps.



That's the kind of work I'm looking for, one or two stumps here and there. Physically, I'm up for the challenge. I'm not planning on making a living off of it, and if for whatever reason, I do in the future, then the big boy will be purchased. I will regardless look at the 252 since you are the experienced, but I'm sure price goes way up. 

I guess this may be a situation of "Go big, or go home". Thanks for your input guys. Any others?


----------



## daveyclimber

I has a husqvarna stumper , works great for the volume that I have , when I need something bigger or have a full day of grinding set up ,I rent a Vermeer 252 for 4 hours at $100 .The husky is made by Bluebird and the Vermeer SC130 is made by Praxxis I think . I would stay away from that model just because of the cutter wheel . The rayco and husky use real teeth not a mutipiece wheel . Also look at Dosko , they make great portable machines as well . Can you really Justify spending 15k on a new grinder ? Sure you can buy used but that is really not a smart option , stumpers get the piss beat out of them and a used one can mean spending several hundred to thousands to fix if it craps out .


----------



## Totally Stumped

In my experience, the Dosko 357 is way better than the Rayco, Vermeer or Husky/Blueturd. The longer frame is a big advantage because it holds more chips and provides better balance. The taller, smooth tread tires are easier to push.The short frame machines will beat the crap out of you because you can't get any leverage.
I started my stump grinding business with a rented Dosko 337 (11hp) and it out cut my 13 hp Husky/Blueturd hands down. It never quit, never let me down and this was a beat to s---- rental machine. Can't say the same for the Husky/Blueturd. 
Don't be afraid of a used handlebar machine. If you can fix a lawnmower, you can fix these things. If you don't want to do the work, any lawnmower repair shop in town can handle any part of these machines. They just aren't worth $3-4,000 for a new one. Go get a retired Dosko rental machine, sharpen the teeth, tighten the belt and regap the sparkplugs and save yourself some big $$$ over a new machine.


----------



## stumpy66

i use a Dosko 691SP which looks to have the same chassis as the 357....it is a good solid machine...well built...i bought mine 3rd hand...have cut it about abit..abused it a bit and it is still a good solid machine...have taken out big 6-7 foot stumps with it....so the design is good....i don't know how different it the 357 is from the bigger machine but maybe..just maybe it is upgradeable in the future.....your thoughts people...


----------



## ROLLACOSTA

I have a Rayco 13 series 2 grinder its alot of hard work and realy a 2 man machine [try dragging it up a hill onto a steep trailer,or up a set of steps yourself ] I bought it to compliment my 352 I wanted to be able get to all stumps ,all little 13 hp push grinders are for hard to get to stumps ,narrow access period.One other thing they aint light!!


----------



## Totally Stumped

Hey Stumpy66,

If memory serves, seems like the frames are all the same on the Dosko handlebar machines. One frame with multiple configurations-makes sense. I would have to put a tape on them to be sure. They all have a bunch of slots cut in the top to accommodate the different engine configurations. A dealer could tell you for sure. 
Does Dosko have a corporate website or a website for a US distributor?


----------



## Curbside

Hi Zed

I have one of those Vermeers if your interested and you want to see it get a hold of me.


----------



## stumpy66

hey, Totally....i don't want to mod mine anymore just thought that if Zed wanted options he could go for a second hand base model Dosko with the posibility uf upgrading in the future....the dosko is also a proven machine/chassis. check this site for dosko pics....they seem a bit mad...http://www.northlandchippers.com/stump/hand.html
(in the UK the dosko has an imitator, the Danequip.....imitation is the best form of flattery apparently)


----------



## the_Zed

Thanks guys. Your information is extremely valuable. I do appreciate it. Curbside, I'll think about it and may contact you after the holidays.


----------



## Koa Man

I agree with the 2 guys above who recommended the Alpine. I have one and it is a great small grinder. It is a little hard to use in the beginning, but once you get the hang of it, it cuts pretty quick and one guy can move it around quite well, it weighs only about a 100 lbs.


----------



## scottiestormes1

i have a sc130 stump grinder i have used it for 2 years the only thing i have replaced is the belt once that is the only thing i have had to do to it other than regular maint. it has 440hrs on it now runs excelent would recomend it to anyone


----------



## Daddy M Dawg

*Is Dosko still in business?*

Is Dosko still in business? I found a little 13hp machine I might buy, but I wanted to make sure they were still around if I needed parts. Their website is no longer active.


----------



## plowboy

*vermeer sc130 cant seem to find teeth*

or at lest the prices on them ,i changed them the outher day. it was like night an day. mine was used an came with a new set . now what to do?


----------

